# Gearbox failure



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 3 litre comfortmatic Fiat Ducato and too date it has behaved perfectly.
I had the MH serviced on the 3rd Jan after 12 months and having covered 5,600 miles from new. I put it back into storage (under cover) and went to turn the engine over yesterday and check everything was ok. The engine started ok and whilst ticking over a gearbox warning light appeared followed by an amber engine warning light. I put it into gear and moved forward slightly, I then put it into reverse and moved back. I thought strange as the warning lights were still on. I then switched off and switched back on same warning lights and now no gears at all. I phoned Fiat Assistance and was helped they then said they will put me onto the RAC, The RAC said there is no arrangement with Fiat for recovery or road side assistance( I have to follow this up with Fiat) Luckily I am in the RAC Arrival membership good news they recovered my MH as a commercial recovery and took it to the Fiat dealership. Will post on here what was wrong and how I get on with Fiat.

Mal


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Strange one, keep us updated as I have the same, only with the 2.2 engine. 2 years old and done 12000 miles with not a hickup.

Bob


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I bet it's something really silly, like a wire that was dislodged during the service.

I can't say I am impressed with Fiat's "assistance" would they say the same if you had broken down on the M25 I wonder.

Has anyone else had similar "assistance" from Fiat in time of need?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear your bad news. We had a similar problem with a Comfortmatic with 3 litre 2009 model. It happened while in a workshop having some habitation warranty problems sorted. We had a call from them to say the van wouldn't move. They had started it to move in the workshop and it only moved a few yards and stopped with a message on the dash display of "gearbox not available". The Fiat recovery worked fine, they picked it up and took it to the nearest Fiat Professional garage that was also a truck dealer. They eventually diagnosed a lack of operating pressure in the gearbox and replaced a pump and actuator for £360. We were not covered under warranty as the vehicle was over 2 years old and the gearbox is not covered in the third year. We argued this with Fiat customer care and eventually received an offer of £200 in vouchers which we accepted.

It still leaves a sour taste although the gearbox works fine, as it did before the problem. That is without the complete breakdown we had with the van last summer in Austria. This time a duff ECU which we had to pay out €1700, but eventually got back half from Fiat, this time in a cheque. Unfortunately these occurrences are why we have driven to Spain (we are in Torrevieja at the moment) in our car as the better half is not willing to trust it not breaking down in the winter.

I hope your problems are easily and quickly sorted. At least you have the benefit of the warranty to sort it out for you.

All the best,

Gary.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of people having bad experiences with their Fiat's. It does seem that once a problem component fails, it puts the ECU in jeopardy and at the ridiculous price of a replacement ECU, which must be made in thousands yet equals the price of a clutch replacement, there is room for someone to step in and make substitutes.
Garry: There are so many Fiat motorhomes running without any problems, surely having replaced the faulty components, your van should now be tip-top and you are depriving yourself of its use, which, if something else is going to fail; it will.

Alan


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

I have contacted Fiat today and they are very helpful and still say that the RAC should have recovered my MH on their behalf. They are going to speak with the RAC and clarify the issue and have raised a customer service complaint to resolve all of the issues involved. I am now waiting for the Fiat customer relations team to contact me. I will keep all informed of the outcome and indeed what the fault turns out to be.

Prior to this the engine has been fine and I am happy with its performance and the gearbox.

Mal


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

For what it's worth most Comfortmatic problems are nothing to do with the gearbox. It is normally a wiring problem.One place to check is chaffing of the loom or the wire carrying the windscreen wiper motor as that apparently is linked to the gearbox electronics. My auto Transit gearbox issue was due to a fault in the brake light circuit which carried the wiring for the gearbox so Fiat's are not that unusual in this respect.

Another issue I have heard of is the vehicle battery dropping voltage and I have even heard of a case where the incorrect vehicle battery was fitted at the factory (or dealer) meaning that as it gets older its ability to control the gearbox electrics is reduced.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

From my own experience and from a few recent threads, Fiat do seem to have taken on a more responsible role, accepting some shortcomings and dealing with them since the gearbox judder fracas.

Alan


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies, I had a similar experience with my Landrover and when I phoned Landrover Assist the first question they asked was had I used the footbrake answer yes then switch off and try again miracle now no transmission warning and everything fine never to be seen again in two years of ownership.

Just waiting on Fiat now and I am convinced it is more to do with electronics than the actual gearbox.

Mal


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I am sorry to hear of people having bad experiences with their Fiat's. It does seem that once a problem component fails, it puts the ECU in jeopardy and at the ridiculous price of a replacement ECU, which must be made in thousands yet equals the price of a clutch replacement, there is room for someone to step in and make substitutes.
> Garry: There are so many Fiat motorhomes running without any problems, surely having replaced the faulty components, your van should now be tip-top and you are depriving yourself of its use, which, if something else is going to fail; it will.
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan, but we have been using the van, just can't persuade the much better half that it won't happen again. After spending an uncomfortable weekend on an unsuitable car park waiting for the Fiat garage to open she won't risk it in the winter. Perhaps time will mend this, but in the meantime we are still enjoying the winter sunshine.

Gary.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Gary1944 said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry to hear of people having bad experiences with their Fiat's. It does seem that once a problem component fails, it puts the ECU in jeopardy and at the ridiculous price of a replacement ECU, which must be made in thousands yet equals the price of a clutch replacement, there is room for someone to step in and make substitutes.
> ...


Your wife has basically lost all confidence in the reliability of the vehicle. Maybe time to get rid and get another van with a different base vehicle.

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or the same with a manual gearbox?


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Just received an update the thinking is water ingress into a multiplug causing the gearbox to overheat burning out the pump and blowing a fuse. Strange really as it has not had much driving in the rain and it is stored under cover and the failure did not happen whilst driving but just on tick over with the gearbox set to neutral. I am still waiting for Fiat to respond and they have to order a new pump from Italy. Worried about a repeat failure and what action to be taken to ensure this does not happen again? Will keep you updated as to progress been a week now.

Mal


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The problems with the Fiat robotic gearbox mirrors the situation with the Renault equivalent that I had. Great whilst its working, very limited knowledge base within the trade and faults that are hard to diagnose. Lack of spares would also appear a problem if a pump has to come from Italy. It is not so bad if under warranty but could prove expensive if it isn't.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

When I called Fiat Assist, the RAC man arrived within a few minutes. Looked at the problem, agreed my diagnosis and said he didn't have the parts to fix it. He suggested I took it to a Fiat dealer.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

coppo said:


> Gary1944 said:
> 
> 
> > rosalan said:
> ...


If only Paul. Unfortunately it was a one and only purchase as the pension won't cover the cost of a replacement. Working on bringing it to Spain next winter. I the meantime heading for Scotland in May and then possibly a shorter trip to Alsace etc in September so it will get used.

Many thanks for your thoughts, and apologies to the OP for making free with his topic.

Gary.


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Just picked up my MH and had it confirmed that the problem was water ingress into a multi pin connector. New actuater and pump fitted and plug now filled with grease hope this cures all ills. Still waiting on Fiat Assist to confirm that the RAC should have recovered my MH under the Fiat Camper Assist scheme will post the outcome.

Mal


----------

